# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Την ερωτεύτηκα, της αρέσω αλλά έχει σχέση

## Aris83

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Διαβάζω το forum καιρό και είπα να γράψω το θέμα μου γιατί ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω πως να το χειριστώ!

Εδώ κ λίγο καιρό γνώρισα μια κοπέλα 4 χρόνια μεγαλύτερη μου, την οποία ερωτεύτηκα κυριολεκτικά από την πρώτη στιγμή! Μέχρι σήμερα έχουμε βγει λίγες φορές έξω συνήθως με παρέα αλλά μιλάμε συχνά μέσω μηνυμάτων, κυρίως για επαγγελματικά θέματα.

Τελικά δεν άντεξα και της αποκάλυψα τα συναισθήματα μου. Αυτή αν κ έδειξε ότι αιφνιδιάζεται μου είπε με τη σειρά της ότι της αρέσω κι εγώ κ πως στην αρχή σκέφτηκε να κάνει κάτι μαζί μου αλλά κόλλησε στην ηλικία! Εδώ κ λίγο καιρό όπως μου είπε τα ξαναβρήκε με τον πρώην της για τον οποίο νιώθει πολλά όπως μου είπε και δεν είναι πλέον διαθέσιμη! Μου ζήτησε όμως να κρατήσουμε επαφή και μάλιστα μου είπε να της λέω και να βγαίνουμε ενώ κ στα μηνύματα της είναι πλέον πιο φιλική! Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι ο νυν της είναι σε άλλη πόλη λόγω δουλειάς!

Το θέμα είναι ότι εγώ την σκέφτομαι συνέχεια, δεν μπορώ να τη βγάλω από το μυαλό μου και χαλιέμαι όλη τη μέρα σε βαθμό κατάθλιψης. Της είπα ότι θα σεβαστώ τη σχέση της κ δεν θα αναφέρω ξανά τίποτα όμως είμαι πολύ μπερδεμένος. Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να την κυνηγήσω ή να εξαφανιστώ τελείως. Μπορεί κ να μου τα είπε ολα αυτά επειδή με συμπαθεί και δεν θέλει να με χάσει ούτε σαν φίλο ούτε σαν συνεργάτη (δουλεύουμε στην ίδια εταιρεία αλλά σε διαφορετικά γραφεία). Με έχει μπερδέψει πολύ η συμπεριφορά της...

Να προσθέσω τέλος οτι μια φορά από τότε της ζήτησα να βγούμε όπως μου είπε αλλά εισέπραξα ένα διακριτικό όχι με το πρόσχημα της κούρασης!!!

----------


## kerasi

Γιατι σαμποτάρεις τον εαυτο σου; Eπειδή κάποιος έχει σχέση δε σημαίνει οτι δεν γίνεται να κάνει κατι με αλλο πρόσωπο. Αμα ηταν ετσι δε θα υπήρχαν χωρισμοί ουτε κερατώματα. Οταν κάνεις μια σχέση το σώμα σου δεν παύει να νιώθει, δε γίνεται νεκρό. Κανείς δεν είναι κανενός δια βίου. Συνέχισε λοιπον και μην αναφερθείς ξανα στη σχέση της, κάνε παιχνίδι σαν να μη συμβαίνει τίποτα και οτι γίνει. Σου ξαναλέω επειδή έχεις κάνει σχέση, δεν αποκλείει να νιώσεις για αλλον.

----------


## cdeleted29517

Τώρα πόσο καιρό είναι με τον πρώην της?

----------


## Aris83

Δεν ξέρω αν τον σαμποτάρω ή όχι. Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι δεν θέλω να της φερθώ σαν όλες τις άλλες κ δεν θέλω να φανώ λιγούρης ή σαλιάρης. 

Αυτή πάλι τώρα πρόσφατα τα ξαναβρήκε με τον πρώην της κ είπε μάλιστα ότι έδωσε δεύτερη ευκαιρία επειδή νιώθει κάτι αληθινό γι αυτόν.

Σε μένα πάλι αν δεν στείλω μνμ αυτή δεν στέλνει, δεν δείχνει ενδιαφέρον να βρεθούμε αλλά από την άλλη δείχνει να με συμπαθεί και λέει μάλιστα ότι της αρέσω κ της πέρασε από το μυαλό να κάνει κάτι μαζί μου. Κ σκέφτομαι, μήπως όλα αυτά τα είπε για να μη με πληγώσει; Είναι δυνατόν μια γυναίκα να μη θέλει κάποιον αλλά να του λέει οτι της αρέσει;

----------


## Aris83

Εδώ κ 2 μήνες περίπου

----------


## cdeleted29517

Μπα δεν νομίζω να σου έλεγε ότι θα έκανε κάτι μαζί σου για να μην σε πληγώσει......και εδώ και δύο μήνες βγαίνετε με παρέα?

----------


## Aris83

Εδώ και 2 μήνες είναι που τα ξαναβρήκε με τον πρώην. Εμείς γνωριζόμαστε ένα 6μηνο περίπου και έχουμε βγει μερικές φορές, τις πιο πολλές με παρέα.

----------


## cdeleted29517

Και το τελευταίο δίμηνο βγαίνετε , μιλάτε?

----------


## kerasi

Γιατι χωρίσανε ξέρεις;

----------


## Aris83

Το τελευταίο δίμηνο έχουμε βγει όλο κι όλο δύο φορές κι αυτές με παρέα. Μιλάμε όμως μέσω μηνυμάτων συχνά, σχεδόν καθημερινά αλλά για θέματα δουλειάς. Οχι δεν ξέρω γιατί είχαν χωρίσει

----------


## cdeleted29517

Δηλαδή δουλεύετε μαζί?

----------


## Aris83

Σχεδόν. Ίδια εταιρεία περίπου αλλά διαφορετικά γραφεία κ σε διαφορετικό χώρο.

----------


## nnommidis48

1.Ποσος καιρός πέρασε από τότε που βγαίνατε που της είπες για τα αισθήματα σου μήπως ήταν κάπως νωρίς ? Η ιστορία με τον πρώην που τα ξαναβρήκανε έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι φόλα. Η δεν ξέρει πως νοιώθει για σένα η συμβαίνει κάτι που δεν της αρέσει. Άσε λίγο χρόνο και μην την κυνηγάς θα δείξει το πράγμα πιστεύω 

2, Για να την βγάλεις από το μυαλό σου, πρέπει να κάνεις πράγματα άλλα. Όπως περπάτημα, η κάποιο χόμπι για να ξεχαστείς, ο χρόνος φέρνει την λησμονιά , η απαλύνει τον πόνο 


3, Υπάρχουν κι αλλού πορτοκαλιές..

----------


## anxious4ever

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ! ειμαι ο ανθρωπος σου! 
ειμαι γυναικα..37 χρονων εχω σχεση 7 χρονια..κ πριν καμποσο καιρο ενα παιδι απο τη δουλεια με τον οποιο βγαιναμε μου εξεφρασε οτι ειναι ερωτευμενος μαζι μου..τι δωρα , τι λογια, τι πραματα εκανε για μενα! χαλι να τον πατησω..μ ου αρεσε...απλα δεν τον ερωτευθηκα ποτε..απλα γοητευθηκα...με μπερδεψε, φτασαμε μια μερα σε ενα σημειο να χαμουρευτουμε...! εγω φρικαρα! σταματησα στην μεση κ αρχισα να κλαιω..εφυγα πηγα σπιτι μου , μετανοιωσα πικρα...την επομενη μερα ηρθα στη δουλεια κ του ειαπ να μη με ξαναενοχλησει ποτε! απο τοτε δεν ξαναμιλησα μαζι του...ουτε κ θελω! τον μισω που παραλιγο να με χωρισει με τον ανθρωπο μου! τον μισω που μπηκε αναμεσα μας εστω κ για μερικα λεπτα! σιχαινομαι οσους μου την πεφτουν ενω ξερουν οτι ΒΡΙΣΚΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ! δεν του ξαναιλησα ποτε μα ποτε! κ ουτε κ θελω!
τα ειπα ολα στον συντροφο μου κ τωρα ειμαστε μια χαρα! οσο σκεφτομαι οτι πηγα να χασω τον ανθρωπο μου εξαιτιας αυτου του ανθρωπου θελω να του ριξω βομβα στο γραφειο!
ΣΕΒΑΣΟΥ ΤΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΤΗΣ! ΜΗ ΤΗ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΥΕΙΣ Κ ΑΦΗΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΗΣΥΧΗ!!! ΤΕΛΟΣ! ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΟΝ! ΤΡΑΒΗΞΟΥ Κ ΒΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΕΡΩΤΕΥΘΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ!
ΚΑΝΟΝΑΣ!!!

----------


## anxious4ever

να προσθεσω οτι του ειχα πει πολλες φορες να κοψει τα ωραια λογια γιατι με επηρρεαζει κ δεν ειναι σωστο..κ επειδη αγαπουσα κ αγαπω πολυ τον ανθρωπο μου...να το κοψει..κ το ξεκιναγε φιλικα κ μετα απο λιγο καιρο μολις χαλαρωνε αρχισε παλι εμμεσα να με διεκδικει..κ ποσο με νευριασε ολο αυτο..γενικως με μπερδεψε υπερβολικα, με τρελλανε ολη αυτη η ιστορια κ τελικα χαμουρευτηκα μαζι του για να δω πως θα νιωσω..κ τελικα ηταν μια πατατα κ μιση..επειδη εγω αλλον ηθελα κ αλλον αγαπουσα.
δεν σου λεει ψεμματα οτι της αρεσεις..ομως αυτο δε σημαινει οτι ειναι ερωτευμενη..προσεχε το αυτο!
αλλο μας αρεσει καποιος κ αλλο ειμαι ερωτευμενη μαζι του..μεγαλη κ τεραστια διαφορα..εμενα απλα μυο αρεσε κ με γοητευε το οτι του αρεσα..
καλο ειναι να αποφυγεις οποιοδηποτε μπερδεμα.
εγω ενιωσα αμεσα ενοχες κ εφτασα να τρεμω απο αγχος επειδη εγιναν ολα αυτα.
δεν μπορουσα να το διαχειριστω.
καλο ειναι να αποφευγουμε να διεκδικουμε ανθρωπους που τελικως νιωθουν συναισθηματα για καποιους αλλους.
για μενα ..ο δικος μου ο τυπος εκανε μεγαλο λαθος που εμπλεξε, εμπλεξε κ μενα..
κ γω τελικως τα ειπα ολα στον ανθρωπο μου κ με συγχωρεσε ευτυχως κ ειμαστε μαζι μπορω να σου πω κ καλυτερα απο οτι ειμαστε..

----------


## PositiveWave

Εσύ την θέλεις την τύπισσα; Αυτή σε θέλει;
Εγώ νομίζω πως τόσο καιρό, αυτό που πρακτικά κάνεις είναι να μαδάς τις μαργαρίτες... :)
Μη ρωτάς τις μαργαρίτες, που λέει και το άσμα!
Ρώτα την εκείνη ξεκάθαρα και ζήτα της να σου απαντήσει ξεκάθαρα, χωρίς περιστροφές: "Με θες; Την βρίσκεις μαζί μου;"
Μην το κουράζουμε το πράγμα!
Και στο ξαναλέω: Προετοιμάσου για κάθε ενδεχόμενο!

----------


## melissa

> Ωραία, μια χαρά. Αν διάβασες όμως κ το πιο πάνω ποστ βλέπεις ότι εγώ κρατάω αποστάσεις και προσπαθώ να ξεκόψω. Τελείως όχι φυσικά, γιατί είναι κ η δουλειά στη μέση. Απλά να περιοριστεί η επικοινωνία στα απολύτως τυπικά κ αναγκαία. Όταν όμως η άλλη με προσεγγίζει ακόμα πιο πολύ κ ζητάει να βγαίνουμε όλο κ πιο συχνά, πως το εξηγείς; Και πως υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να αντιδράσω εγώ... καψουρεμένος άνθρωπος;!!


Μα αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα βρε Άρη. Ότι αυτή δεν θα κάνει ποτέ πίσω γιατί πλέον ξέρει ότι μπορεί να παίρνει από σένα την επιβεβαίωση (κοπλιμέντα κλπ) χωρίς όμως κάτι παραπάνω που είναι προφανές ότι δεν θέλει από σένα. Ρωτάς γιατί σε προσεγγίζει αφού ξέρει ότι την γουστάρεις. Γιατί μπορεί πολύ απλά (στο καλό σενάριο) να της αρέσεις σαν άνθρωπος και να θέλει την παρέα σου, (στο κακό) να είσαι απλά το άτομο που την επιβεβαιώνει και ποσώς την ενδιαφέρουν τα συναισθήματά σου και το αν εσύ βασανίζεσαι με όλο αυτό. Αυτή θεωρεί ότι έχει ξεκαθαρίσει με το να πει ότι έχει σχέση. Αν αργότερα της ζητήσεις το λόγο που σε ταλαιπωρούσε θα σου πει ότι αυτή είχε ξεκαθαρίσει τη θέση της προς εσένα. Για το πώς πρέπει να αντιδράσεις είναι απλό. Της λες ότι δεν μπορείς να τη δεις απλά σαν φίλη, ότι ταλαιπωρείσαι με όλη αυτή την κατάσταση που δεν οδηγεί πουθενά και προτιμάς να διατηρήσεις μόνο τις τυπικές επαφές στο γραφείο. Όσο κι αν πιστεύεις ότι με το να την έχεις από κοντά κάτι θα αλλάξει, στο υπογράφω ότι όσο μένεις έτσι κοντά της μπαίνεις ακόμη πιο βαθεία στο friendzone. Καλύτερα να ξεκόψεις. Θα μου πεις γιατί έτσι θα την κερδίσω; Όχι, οι πιθανότητες να την κερδίσεις έτσι είναι μικρές αλλά με την τακτική που ακολουθείς τώρα είναι ανύπαρκτες!

----------


## PositiveWave

> Μα αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα βρε Άρη. Ότι αυτή δεν θα κάνει ποτέ πίσω γιατί πλέον ξέρει ότι μπορεί να παίρνει από σένα την επιβεβαίωση (κοπλιμέντα κλπ) χωρίς όμως κάτι παραπάνω που είναι προφανές ότι δεν θέλει από σένα. Ρωτάς γιατί σε προσεγγίζει αφού ξέρει ότι την γουστάρεις. Γιατί μπορεί πολύ απλά (στο καλό σενάριο) να της αρέσεις σαν άνθρωπος και να θέλει την παρέα σου, (στο κακό) να είσαι απλά το άτομο που την επιβεβαιώνει και ποσώς την ενδιαφέρουν τα συναισθήματά σου και το αν εσύ βασανίζεσαι με όλο αυτό. Αυτή θεωρεί ότι έχει ξεκαθαρίσει με το να πει ότι έχει σχέση. Αν αργότερα της ζητήσεις το λόγο που σε ταλαιπωρούσε θα σου πει ότι αυτή είχε ξεκαθαρίσει τη θέση της προς εσένα. Για το πώς πρέπει να αντιδράσεις είναι απλό. Της λες ότι δεν μπορείς να τη δεις απλά σαν φίλη, ότι ταλαιπωρείσαι με όλη αυτή την κατάσταση που δεν οδηγεί πουθενά και προτιμάς να διατηρήσεις μόνο τις τυπικές επαφές στο γραφείο. Όσο κι αν πιστεύεις ότι με το να την έχεις από κοντά κάτι θα αλλάξει, στο υπογράφω ότι όσο μένεις έτσι κοντά της μπαίνεις ακόμη πιο βαθεία στο friendzone. Καλύτερα να ξεκόψεις. Θα μου πεις γιατί έτσι θα την κερδίσω; Όχι, οι πιθανότητες να την κερδίσεις έτσι είναι μικρές αλλά με την τακτική που ακολουθείς τώρα είναι ανύπαρκτες!


Ο Άρης αυτή την στιγμή έχει την τύχη με το μέρος του.
Όλοι εμείς του χτυπάμε καμπανάκια λίγο πριν φάει το πακέτο και την πίκρα. Μακάρι να είχαν όλοι τέτοια τύχη, αλλά που!

Από τη μια λες ότι θέλεις να ξεκόψεις από την άλλη ότι είσαι καψουρεμένος.
Είσαι 33 χρονών. Δεν είσαι παιδάκι όπως εγώ. 
Πάρε αποφάσεις επιτέλους!

----------


## Aris83

Melissa, της το είπα κι αυτό! Ότι βασανίζομαι κ ότι με τον τρόπο της δεν με βοηθάει να ξεκολλήσω. Ξέρεις τι μου απάντησε; Εμένα λέει δεν με πειράζει που είσαι κολλημένος μαζί μου! Κ κοπλιμέντα να κάνεις κ ότι θέλεις να μου λες γιατί δεν σε βλέπω σαν τους άλλους τους λιγούρηδες! Εσύ είσαι αλλιώς για μένα!!!!

Πόσιτιβ, τις αποφάσεις μου τις πήρα! Από τη στιγμή που μου είπε ότι έχει σχέση προσπαθώ να ξεκόψω! Έκοψα μνμ, έκοψα κοπλιμέντα, κρατάω αποστάσεις! Αυτή δεν με αφήνει να φύγω!!!

----------


## melissa

> Melissa, της το είπα κι αυτό! Ότι βασανίζομαι κ ότι με τον τρόπο της δεν με βοηθάει να ξεκολλήσω. Ξέρεις τι μου απάντησε; Εμένα λέει δεν με πειράζει που είσαι κολλημένος μαζί μου! Κ κοπλιμέντα να κάνεις κ ότι θέλεις να μου λες γιατί δεν σε βλέπω σαν τους άλλους τους λιγούρηδες! Εσύ είσαι αλλιώς για μένα!!!!
> 
> Πόσιτιβ, τις αποφάσεις μου τις πήρα! Από τη στιγμή που μου είπε ότι έχει σχέση προσπαθώ να ξεκόψω! Έκοψα μνμ, έκοψα κοπλιμέντα, κρατάω αποστάσεις! Αυτή δεν με αφήνει να φύγω!!!


Και με αυτό που σου είπε εσύ τι καταλαβαίνεις; Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω πάντως ότι σε γουστάρει. Σου είπε απλά ότι εκφράζεις διακριτικά το ότι την γουστάρεις και δεν ενοχλείται όπως με άλλους που στο πέσιμο πιέζουν για κάτι παραπάνω (σεξ). Εσύ απλά εκφράζεις το θαυμασμό σου, αυτό γιατί να την πειράζει; Παίρνει καθημερινά επιβεβαίωση χωρίς να έρχεται σε δύσκολη θέση όπως με τους άλλους. Αυτό είπε. Και γι'αυτό σου είπε ότι δεν χρειάζεται να σταματήσεις.

----------


## PositiveWave

> Melissa, της το είπα κι αυτό! Ότι βασανίζομαι κ ότι με τον τρόπο της δεν με βοηθάει να ξεκολλήσω. Ξέρεις τι μου απάντησε; Εμένα λέει δεν με πειράζει που είσαι κολλημένος μαζί μου! Κ κοπλιμέντα να κάνεις κ ότι θέλεις να μου λες γιατί δεν σε βλέπω σαν τους άλλους τους λιγούρηδες! Εσύ είσαι αλλιώς για μένα!!!!
> 
> Πόσιτιβ, τις αποφάσεις μου τις πήρα! Από τη στιγμή που μου είπε ότι έχει σχέση προσπαθώ να ξεκόψω! Έκοψα μνμ, έκοψα κοπλιμέντα, κρατάω αποστάσεις! Αυτή δεν με αφήνει να φύγω!!!


Ομολογώ πως έχω μπερδευτεί. Και να υποθέσω ότι δεν είμαι ο μόνος.
Έχει σχέση. Ένα το κρατούμενο.
Θες να ξεκόψεις. Δεύτερο κρατούμενο.
Αυτή δεν σε αφήνει να φύγεις. Μου ακούγεται κουλό... Εσύ διογκώνεις τα πράγματα με το μυαλό σου.

Και στο φινάλε, αυτή τη στιγμή, τι πραγματικά νιώθεις για αυτή; Αυτό πες μου μόνο!

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Melissa, της το είπα κι αυτό! Ότι βασανίζομαι κ ότι με τον τρόπο της δεν με βοηθάει να ξεκολλήσω. Ξέρεις τι μου απάντησε; *Εμένα λέει δεν με πειράζει που είσαι κολλημένος μαζί μου! Κ κοπλιμέντα να κάνεις κ ότι θέλεις να μου λες γιατί δεν σε βλέπω σαν τους άλλους τους λιγούρηδες! Εσύ είσαι αλλιώς για μένα!!!!*
> 
> Πόσιτιβ, τις αποφάσεις μου τις πήρα! Από τη στιγμή που μου είπε ότι έχει σχέση προσπαθώ να ξεκόψω! Έκοψα μνμ, έκοψα κοπλιμέντα, κρατάω αποστάσεις! Αυτή δεν με αφήνει να φύγω!!!


Ρε συ...στο ειπε ξεκάθαρα ότι απλά σε θέλει να την τριγυριζεις απλά επειδή το διασκεδάζει και αντλεί επιβεβαίωση από εσένα...πόσο πιο ξεκάθαρα να στο πει...ρε φίλε ειλικρινα μη το πάρεις προσωπικά αλλά πόσο στοκοι είστε οι άντρες ώρες ώρες -_-
Βασικά να σου πω κάτι...; Γιατί δεν την ρωτάς στα ίσα; 
Πες της εγώ σου είπα πως νιωθω, δε θες κάτι έχεις σχέση λες...προσπαθώ να απομακυνθω και να είμαι κύριος με προσεγγίζεις πάλι...τι θελεις τελικά; Να σου δίνω επιβεβαίωση ενώ έχεις σχέση με άλλον όπως λες; 

Δεν θα τολμησεις να της πεις αυτό το πράγμα τόσο μ***νοπανο της που σε έχει συγνώμη κι όλας αλλά εκεί θα εβλεπες τι γίνεται στα αλήθεια...και το να το πηγαίνεις σιγά σιγά δεν αλλάζει την αλήθεια...
Αν ήταν καλός άνθρωπος όπως λες και στα συγκαλα της θα σε άφηνε να απομακρυνθεις αν σεβόταν όσο παριστάνει πως σέβεται τη σχέση της και δε θα σου έλεγε ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ "επιβεβαίωσε με επιβεβαίωσε με άλλα χωρίς να σου καθομαι ποτε" λολ...είσαι τέρμα θολωμενος.

Να ξέρεις δύο είναι τα τινά...ή απλά θέλει αυτή την επιβεβαίωση και άσπρη μέρα δεν θα δεις, ή θα υπάρξει ένα διάστημα που θα το παίζει διπλό ταμπλό...Δε θα χωρίσει το γκομενο της για εσένα, άντε να τον απατήσει μαζί σου μέχρι να δει ότι όντως "της κάνεις"...και μετά θα κάνει το ίδιο με εσένα και τον επόμενο. Γκαραντί...

----------


## Aris83

Melissa, ότι με γουστάρει μου το έχει πει παλαιότερα η ίδια. Μου αρέσεις, μου πέρασε από το μυαλό να κάνουμε κάτι αλλά μετά τα ξαναβρήκα με τον πρώην κ δεν είμαι διαθέσιμη. Έτσι μου είπε.

Positive, την γουστάρω και την θέλω! Φουλ καψούρα!

Ναταλία, η επιβεβαίωση κ τα κοπλιμέντα έχουν κοπεί εδώ κ καιρό, πάει πάνω από μήνας! Άρα δεν είναι νομίζω ότι είναι αυτός ο λόγος! Πάντως το άλλο θα της το ρωτήσω! Μην νομίζεις ότι έχω κ ιδιαίτερα κολλήματα!!!

Θα δω πως θα πάει το πράγμα μέσα στον μήνα και αν δεν αλλάξει τίποτα, θα την κόψω μια κ καλή. Αυτό θα κάνω!

----------


## PositiveWave

> Ρε συ...στο ειπε ξεκάθαρα ότι απλά σε θέλει να την τριγυριζεις απλά επειδή το διασκεδάζει και αντλεί επιβεβαίωση από εσένα...πόσο πιο ξεκάθαρα να στο πει...ρε φίλε ειλικρινα μη το πάρεις προσωπικά *αλλά πόσο στοκοι είστε οι άντρες ώρες ώρες* -_-
> Βασικά να σου πω κάτι...; Γιατί δεν την ρωτάς στα ίσα; 
> Πες της εγώ σου είπα πως νιωθω, δε θες κάτι έχεις σχέση λες...προσπαθώ να απομακυνθω και να είμαι κύριος με προσεγγίζεις πάλι...τι θελεις τελικά; Να σου δίνω επιβεβαίωση ενώ έχεις σχέση με άλλον όπως λες; 
> 
> Δεν θα τολμησεις να της πεις αυτό το πράγμα τόσο μ***νοπανο της που σε έχει συγνώμη κι όλας αλλά εκεί θα εβλεπες τι γίνεται στα αλήθεια...και το να το πηγαίνεις σιγά σιγά δεν αλλάζει την αλήθεια...
> Αν ήταν καλός άνθρωπος όπως λες και στα συγκαλα της θα σε άφηνε να απομακρυνθεις αν σεβόταν όσο παριστάνει πως σέβεται τη σχέση της και δε θα σου έλεγε ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ "επιβεβαίωσε με επιβεβαίωσε με άλλα χωρίς να σου καθομαι ποτε" λολ...είσαι τέρμα θολωμενος.
> 
> Να ξέρεις δύο είναι τα τινά...ή απλά θέλει αυτή την επιβεβαίωση και άσπρη μέρα δεν θα δεις, ή θα υπάρξει ένα διάστημα που θα το παίζει διπλό ταμπλό...Δε θα χωρίσει το γκομενο της για εσένα, άντε να τον απατήσει μαζί σου μέχρι να δει ότι όντως "της κάνεις"...και μετά θα κάνει το ίδιο με εσένα και τον επόμενο. Γκαραντί...


Έχω το θάρρος να το παραδεχθώ. Ναι, είμαστε στόκοι! Πρώτης ποιότητας.
Ντουροστικ για κάθε χρήση, που λέει και η διαφήμιση! :D

Η αλήθεια είναι πως μερικές φορές δεν θέλουμε να δούμε την πραγματικότητα. 
Μας αρέσει να τρέφουμε αυταπάτες. Είναι βολικό το ψέμα.
Εγώ όταν έφαγα πρόσφατα Χ από κάποια (βλέπε το topic που είχα ανοίξει), όχι απλά προσγειώθηκα άλλα γειώθηκα κανονικά!
Έτσι είναι όταν παρεξηγείς την άλλη.
Π.χ. σήμερα πήγα στο φαρμακείο και είχε έρθει μια καινούργια φαρμακοποιός που έκανε την πρακτική της. Μου συμπεριφέρθηκε με χαμόγελο, με σκέρτσο, νάζι και με τεράστια ευγένεια. Δεν σημαίνει ότι μόλις με είδε, έπαθε την πλάκα της μαζί μου!
Πολύ θα το ήθελα, αλλά νομίζω πως πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε και λίγο λογικά! 
Οι άνδρες δεν σκεφτόμαστε και τόσο, πιστεύω! Καλημέρα να μας πείτε, λέμε: "Να! Σημάδι! Με θέλει!"

Στο θέμα μας τώρα. Όλοι λέμε όλοι τα ίδια. Και είναι εμφανές πως όσα λέμε δεν ήχουν τόσο ωραία στα αυτιά του φίλου μας.
Και φαίνεται και ο ίδιος να είναι κατά τι συγχυσμένος μέσα του αυτή τη στιγμή!
Πρέπει να βάλεις τάξη ΑΜΕΣΑ! Σήμερα, όχι αύριο!

----------


## PositiveWave

> Melissa, ότι με γουστάρει μου το έχει πει παλαιότερα η ίδια. Μου αρέσεις, μου πέρασε από το μυαλό να κάνουμε κάτι αλλά μετά τα ξαναβρήκα με τον πρώην κ δεν είμαι διαθέσιμη. Έτσι μου είπε.
> 
> Positive, την γουστάρω και την θέλω! Φουλ καψούρα!
> 
> Ναταλία, η επιβεβαίωση κ τα κοπλιμέντα έχουν κοπεί εδώ κ καιρό, πάει πάνω από μήνας! Άρα δεν είναι νομίζω ότι είναι αυτός ο λόγος! Πάντως το άλλο θα της το ρωτήσω! Μην νομίζεις ότι έχω κ ιδιαίτερα κολλήματα!!!
> 
> Θα δω πως θα πάει το πράγμα μέσα στον μήνα και αν δεν αλλάξει τίποτα, θα την κόψω μια κ καλή. Αυτό θα κάνω!


Και φούλ καψούρης και με διάθεση να ξεκόψεις;
Να ξέρεις πως σε τέτοια θέματα πρέπει να είμαστε ξεκάθαροι.
Τόσο ξεκάθαροι όσο και ένας γυναικολόγος!
Ποιος γυναικολόγος έχει πει σε γυναίκα "είσαι λίγο έγκυος";
Εδώ δυστυχώς το πράγμα πρέπει να το δεις σε δυο αποχρώσεις. Σε άσπρο και σε μαύρο.
Έσυ βρίσκεσαι σε μια από τις πενήντα αποχρώσεις του γκρί! :D

----------


## Aris83

Μια χαρά ξεκαθαρισμένος είμαι μέσα μου Πόσιτιβ. Την γουστάρω, μου αρέσει αλλά αφού είναι με άλλον ΣΤΟΠ! Τη δική της συμπεριφορά προσπαθώ να ψυχολογήσω! Κ δεν είναι θέμα επιβεβαίωσης γιατί κι αυτή σταμάτησε να υπάρχει από τη μεριά μου! Τι να πω, ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω! Μέχρι κ σημάδια ζήλιας άρχισε να δείχνει!!!

Αυτό που λέει η melissa είναι το πιο σωστό! Κοπελιά σόρυ αλλά καλύτερα να περιοριστούμε στα τυπικά κ να κόψουμε τα πολλά πάρε δώσε γιατί δεν μπορώ να ξεκολλήσω!

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Μια χαρά ξεκαθαρισμένος είμαι μέσα μου Πόσιτιβ. Την γουστάρω, μου αρέσει αλλά αφού είναι με άλλον ΣΤΟΠ! Τη δική της συμπεριφορά προσπαθώ να ψυχολογήσω! Κ δεν είναι θέμα επιβεβαίωσης γιατί κι αυτή σταμάτησε να υπάρχει από τη μεριά μου! Τι να πω, ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω! Μέχρι κ σημάδια ζήλιας άρχισε να δείχνει!!!
> 
> Αυτό που λέει η melissa είναι το πιο σωστό! Κοπελιά σόρυ αλλά καλύτερα να περιοριστούμε στα τυπικά κ να κόψουμε τα πολλά πάρε δώσε γιατί δεν μπορώ να ξεκολλήσω!


Μα επειδή σταμάτησε να υπάρχει από την πλευρά σου ή επιβεβαίωση προσπαθεί να σε τσιγκλισει και να σου βάλει πάλι μπρος με τη πρόφαση της φιλίας παρέας δε ξέρω τι...προφανώς της κακοφανηκε που απομακρύνθηκες...όχι επειδή την νοιαζεις. Πιστεψε με αν την ένοιαζες δεν θα σε έβαζε σε αυτή τη θέση. Απλά επειδή καλομαθε τώρα με την μουνοδουλιαση που εδειξες και της λείπει καθαρά αυτο....

Δεν λέω ότι αποκλείεται να σου κάτσει αλλά αν το κάνει σου ειπα πάντως πως θα γίνει. Και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα αν και όταν θα είσαι ο σύντροφός της δεν θα είσαι η εξαίρεση χαρην της οποίας θα κάνει τύπους που θα τη προσεγγίζουν όπως κάνεις εσύ τώρα πέρα...δεν είναι δεδομένο αλλά η πιθανότητα είναι μεγάλη γιατί μιλάμε για το πώς τείνει να συμπεριφέρεται ενας άνθρωπος...δεν αποκλείεται να συμπεριφερθει αλλιώς αλλά τα δείγματα είναι κατά σου από όλες τις απόψεις...

----------


## Aris83

Τώρα πχ για να πάρετε μια γεύση. Βγήκαμε χθες για καφέ σε κλίμα τελείως φιλικό/επαγγελματικό. Μετά τον καφέ, μου πρότεινε να πάμε το Σάββατο σε ταβέρνα κ μετά για ποτό!!! Και πριν αποχαιρετιστούμε, με ρώτησε τι θα κάνω το βράδυ! Μόλις της είπα ότι μπορεί να βγω μια βόλτα με ρώτησε μεταξύ σοβαρού κι αστείου αλλά σε στιλ ανάκρισης "Σοβαρά, ε;; Και με ποιον δλδ θα βγεις βόλτα;"!!! Άντε πες Πόσιτιβ τι πρέπει να κάνω τώρα εγώ...

----------


## PositiveWave

> Μια χαρά ξεκαθαρισμένος είμαι μέσα μου Πόσιτιβ. Την γουστάρω, μου αρέσει αλλά αφού είναι με άλλον ΣΤΟΠ! Τη δική της συμπεριφορά προσπαθώ να ψυχολογήσω! Κ δεν είναι θέμα επιβεβαίωσης γιατί κι αυτή σταμάτησε να υπάρχει από τη μεριά μου! Τι να πω, ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω! Μέχρι κ σημάδια ζήλιας άρχισε να δείχνει!!!
> 
> Αυτό που λέει η melissa είναι το πιο σωστό! Κοπελιά σόρυ αλλά καλύτερα να περιοριστούμε στα τυπικά κ να κόψουμε τα πολλά πάρε δώσε γιατί δεν μπορώ να ξεκολλήσω!


Σταμάτησε να υπάρχει από τη μεριά σου και την γουστάρεις;
Προσπαθείς να ψυχολογήσεις; Άρα την έχεις στο μυαλό σου!
Γουστάρω κάποια. Άρα αυτή η κάποια υπάρχει μέσα μου. Αυτό σημαίνει πρακτικά.
Ζήλια; Χαχαχαχαχα! Φίλε, δεν είσαι λογικός. Σύνελθε!

Στο φινάλε για να σε δω. Για καν'την τώρα που μιλάμε μπλοκ σε FB, Viber. Βάλε το κινητό της στη μαύρη λίστα. Το αντέχεις;
Μπορείς να το κάνεις και να φύγεις μια ώρα νωρίτερα από δίπλα της;
Αν δεν το αντέχεις, είσαι καψούρης, την θες και παραμυθιάζεσαι γενικώς.

----------


## Aris83

Μα είμαι καψούρης, δεν το αρνούμαι! Απλά θέλω να ξεκολλήσω γιατί είναι με άλλον, έχει σχέση κι εγώ δεν γίνεται ούτε καψούρης να είμαι με κάποια δεσμευμένη ούτε να την περιμένω αιώνια! Και η επιβεβαίωση όντως σταμάτησε. Και τα κοπλιμέντα έχω κόψει κ τα μνμ κ τις προτάσεις να βρεθούμε κ όλα!!! Είπα θα σεβαστώ τη σχέση της κ το κάνω!

Να ξεκόψω τελείως, δεν γίνεται! Είναι κ η δουλειά στη μέση βλέπεις!

----------


## PositiveWave

> Μα είμαι καψούρης, δεν το αρνούμαι! Απλά θέλω να ξεκολλήσω γιατί είναι με άλλον, έχει σχέση κι εγώ δεν γίνεται ούτε καψούρης να είμαι με κάποια δεσμευμένη ούτε να την περιμένω αιώνια! Και η επιβεβαίωση όντως σταμάτησε. Και τα κοπλιμέντα έχω κόψει κ τα μνμ κ τις προτάσεις να βρεθούμε κ όλα!!! Είπα θα σεβαστώ τη σχέση της κ το κάνω!
> 
> Να ξεκόψω τελείως, δεν γίνεται! Είναι κ η δουλειά στη μέση βλέπεις!


Δηλαδή τόσο απαραίτητη είναι η συνεργάτιδά σου;

----------


## Natalia_sups

Ή δουλειά τι σχέση έχει με τον καφέ και το φαγητό και το ποτό; Πιθανοτατα απλά θέλει να σε γνωρίσει πρώτα περισσότερο πριν παρατήσει τον γκομενο της...φιλενάδες δεν έχει για να πάει για καφέ; Και άντε γουσταρει αντρική παρεα...Αφού είστε φίλοι πηγατε ποτέ για καφέ εσυ αυτή και ο σύντροφός της; Σαν ένα ωραίο παρεακι; Αμφιβάλλω...Λολ...αρα όντως έχεις ελπίδες.

----------


## Aris83

> Ή δουλειά τι σχέση έχει με τον καφέ και το φαγητό και το ποτό; Πιθανοτατα απλά θέλει να σε γνωρίσει πρώτα περισσότερο πριν παρατήσει τον γκομενο της...φιλενάδες δεν έχει για να πάει για καφέ; Και άντε γουσταρει αντρική παρεα...Αφού είστε φίλοι πηγατε ποτέ για καφέ εσυ αυτή και ο σύντροφός της; Σαν ένα ωραίο παρεακι; Αμφιβάλλω...Λολ...αρα όντως έχεις ελπίδες.


Για να καταλάβεις, η δουλειά μπορεί να γίνει άνετα κ μέσω τηλεφώνου ή email!!! Αλλά εντάξει τον καταλαβαίνω τον καφέ γιατί από την αρχή της συνεργασίας μας πηγαίναμε για ένα καφεδάκι μια φορά στο τόσο μαζί με άλλους συνεργάτες. Τώρα πάμε μόνοι μας. Και δεν είναι μόνο ο καφές, το φαγητό και το ποτό! Είναι κ η πρόταση για σινεμά (ναι, υπήρξε κ τέτοια)!!!

Ναι Πόσιτιβ, για τη δουλειά είναι απαραίτητη σαν συνεργάτιδα! Να κόψουμε τελείως επαφή δεν γίνεται!

----------


## PositiveWave

> Ναι Πόσιτιβ, για τη δουλειά είναι απαραίτητη σαν συνεργάτιδα! Να κόψουμε τελείως επαφή δεν γίνεται!


Πες μου σοβαρά, σε τι ποσοστό μιλάτε για δουλειά και πόσο περι ανέμων και υδάτων;

Να δώσω εκτίμηση (με επιφύλαξη):
85% περι ανέμων και υδάτων
15% δουλειά.

----------


## Aris83

> Πες μου σοβαρά, σε τι ποσοστό μιλάτε για δουλειά και πόσο περι ανέμων και υδάτων;
> 
> Να δώσω εκτίμηση (με επιφύλαξη):
> 85% περι ανέμων και υδάτων
> 15% δουλειά.


Κοντά έπεσες αλλά στο ανάποδο!!! 70-80% για δουλειά, 20-30% περί ανέμων κ υδάτων!

----------


## PositiveWave

Βασικά, είναι η αρχή 80/20 του Pareto όπως και να το δείς.

Δηλαδή όταν ξεκινάς να την πάρεις τηλέφωνο ή να της στείλεις μήνυμα, σκέφτεσαι τη δουλειά, ε;
Όχι το κοκο (το πως θα κάνεις κατάσταση δηλαδή);

----------


## cdeleted29517

Μα εσύ δεν θα έπρεπε να την ρωτήσεις κάπως αν τελικά χώρισε ?

----------


## Aris83

Κοίτα, εγώ τα τηλ κ τα μνμ τα έκοψα. Αλλά όταν ήθελα παλιά να επικοινωνήσω σκεφτόμουν τη δουλειά για να έχω μια αφορμή και μια "δικαιολογία" για την επικοινωνία. Να την πάρω τηλ ή να με πάρει για να πούμε έλα τι κάνεις, πως τα περνάς κλπ κλπ δεν παίζει. Συνήθως, μιλάμε για δουλειά κ κάπου εκεί πέρα πάνω κανονίζουμε να βρεθούμε να τα πούμε από κοντά! Τις τελευταίες πάντως φορές που μου πρότεινε να βγούμε δεν είχε σχέση με τη δουλειά. Για χθες πχ μου είπε να πάμε για ένα καφεδάκι για να ξεσκάσει λίγο!

Τι λέει αυτή η αρχή του Pareto;;!!!

----------


## Aris83

> Μα εσύ δεν θα έπρεπε να την ρωτήσεις κάπως αν τελικά χώρισε ?


Υποτίθεται ότι εγώ δεν θα αναφέρω ξανά τίποτα για το θέμα κ αυτή ότι άμα χωρίσει θα μου το πει! Αυτά είπαμε την πρώτη φορά που της έκανα εξομολόγηση! Πάντως, άφησε να εννοηθεί πριν 1,5 μήνα περίπου ότι είναι ακόμα μαζί με τον άλλον!

----------


## PositiveWave

> Κοίτα, εγώ τα τηλ κ τα μνμ τα έκοψα. Αλλά όταν ήθελα παλιά να επικοινωνήσω σκεφτόμουν τη δουλειά για να έχω μια αφορμή και μια "δικαιολογία" για την επικοινωνία. Να την πάρω τηλ ή να με πάρει για να πούμε έλα τι κάνεις, πως τα περνάς κλπ κλπ δεν παίζει. Συνήθως, μιλάμε για δουλειά κ κάπου εκεί πέρα πάνω κανονίζουμε να βρεθούμε να τα πούμε από κοντά! Τις τελευταίες πάντως φορές που μου πρότεινε να βγούμε δεν είχε σχέση με τη δουλειά. Για χθες πχ μου είπε να πάμε για ένα καφεδάκι για να ξεσκάσει λίγο!
> 
> Τι λέει αυτή η αρχή του Pareto;;!!!


Οτι το 80% των αποτελεσμάτων, προέρχεται από το 20% των προσπαθειών μας!

----------


## Aris83

> Οτι το 80% των αποτελεσμάτων, προέρχεται από το 20% των προσπαθειών μας!


Ανάποδα; Δλδ όταν προσπαθείς πολύ πετυχαίνεις λίγα κ όταν προσπαθείς λίγο πετυχαίνεις πολλά; χαχαχαχα... καλή φάση ο Pareto!!! Θα τον μελετήσω!

----------


## cdeleted29517

Εγώ λέω μήπως τελικά χώρισε και σε διάλεξε εσένα, δεν θα βγάλουμε την κοπέλα ηλίθια και ότι θέλει μόνο επιβεβαίωση ...γιατί το να σε προκαλεί είναι ανήθικο αν δεν έχει σκοπό για κάτι παραπάνω....θα έπρεπε να στο πει όμως κάπως.................γιατί δεν το πε ? το ξέχασε?????

----------


## Aris83

> Εγώ λέω μήπως τελικά χώρισε και σε διάλεξε εσένα, δεν θα βγάλουμε την κοπέλα ηλίθια και ότι θέλει μόνο επιβεβαίωση ...γιατί το να σε προκαλεί είναι ανήθικο αν δεν έχει σκοπό για κάτι παραπάνω....θα έπρεπε να στο πει όμως κάπως.................γιατί δεν το πε ? το ξέχασε?????


Ξεχνιούνται αυτά τα πράγματα βρε cube; Είναι δυνατόν;!

----------


## PositiveWave

> Ανάποδα; Δλδ όταν προσπαθείς πολύ πετυχαίνεις λίγα κ όταν προσπαθείς λίγο πετυχαίνεις πολλά; χαχαχαχα... καλή φάση ο Pareto!!! Θα τον μελετήσω!


Ένα παράδειγμα είναι ότι το 20% του πληθυσμού κατέχει περίπου το 80% του παγκόσμιου πλούτου.
Και ότι το 20% των πελατών μιας επιχείρησης δίνει το 80% των εσόδων της.
Για περισσότερα τσέκαρε στην αγγλική Wikipedia: Pareto principle.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Εγώ λέω μήπως τελικά χώρισε και σε διάλεξε εσένα, δεν θα βγάλουμε την κοπέλα ηλίθια και ότι θέλει μόνο επιβεβαίωση ...γιατί το να σε προκαλεί είναι ανήθικο αν δεν έχει σκοπό για κάτι παραπάνω....θα έπρεπε να στο πει όμως κάπως.................γιατί δεν το πε ? το ξέχασε?????


Πρώτα θα τα φτιάξει με τον καινουριο αν τα φτιάξει και αν αυτή είναι ή πρόθεση της τελικά και μετααααα θα αφήσει τον παλιό ρε κιουμπ...με τα μούτρα θα πέσει στο άγνωστο; Δεν χώρισε γιατί θα του το είχε πει από ότι μας λέει ο Αρης...πως αλλιώς το εξηγείς;

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Πρώτα θα τα φτιάξει με τον καινουριο αν τα φτιάξει και αν αυτή είναι ή πρόθεση της τελικά και μετααααα θα αφήσει τον παλιό ρε κιουμπ...με τα μούτρα θα πέσει στο άγνωστο; Δεν χώρισε γιατί θα του το είχε πει από ότι μας λέει ο Αρης...πως αλλιώς το εξηγείς;


Εντάξει και έτσι να ναι, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν τον γουστάρει, πολλοί χωρίζουν αφού δουν αν το γλυκό είναι καλό, τώρα ηθικό ανήθικο....δεν ξέρω...συμβαίνει πάντως.......

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Εντάξει και έτσι να ναι, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν τον γουστάρει, πολλοί χωρίζουν αφού δουν αν το γλυκό είναι καλό, τώρα ηθικό ανήθικο....δεν ξέρω...συμβαίνει πάντως.......


Δεν λέω ότι είναι ηθικό ή ανήθικο...λέω πως οταν τον βαρεθεί ή χωθεί τρίτος υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να κάνει το ίδιο...υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που αν είναι ευχαριστημένοι από τη σχέση τους δεν αφήνουν περιθώρια σε κανέναν τρίτο και αν δεν είναι ευχαριστημένοι απλά χωρίζουν, δεν ψάχνονται παράλληλα...γιατί το να ψαχνεσαι παράλληλα τι σημαίνει; Ότι αυτός με τον οποίο είσαι μαζί είναι αρκετός, περνάει τη βάση αλλά ε δε τρελενεσαι κι όλας...και αν δε βρεις κάτι καλύτερο απλά κάθεσαι εκεί και τον καθυστερείς από το να βρει κι εκείνος κάποιον πιο κατάλληλο...για αυτό το βρίσκω λάθος τακτική προσωπικά που δείχνει ότι δεν σεβεσαι ούτε τον εαυτό σου ούτε τους γύρω σου αλλά δεν έχει και σημασία. Το κάνουν πολλοι άνθρωποι ως μοτίβο για να προχωρήσουν από τη μία σχέση στην άλλη και αρκετούς δεν τους πειράζει να είναι αποδεκτες τέτοιας συμπεριφοράς. Αν τον Αρη δεν τον πειράζει, που από ότι βλέπω δεν τον πειραζει καλώς...αυτό απλά...

----------


## PositiveWave

Πολύς λόγος γίνεται για το πόσο ηθική είναι η εν λόγω δεσποινίδα και αν ο φίλος μας πρέπει να το λάβει σοβαρά υπόψη του.
Εγώ πιστεύω πως είναι ανούσιο να προσπαθήσουμε να ψυχολογήσουμε την τύπισσα.

Καλύτερο είναι να ψυχολογήσουμε τον Άρη.
Φίλε μου, σου έχω ένα τέστ και θέλω να δω τι αισθάνεσαι τώρα, βασιζόμενος από τις απαντήσεις που θα δώσεις.
Ένας άνδρας (ο M) και μια γυναίκα (η L) αγαπιούνται παράφορα και είναι αφοσιωμένοι ο ένας στον άλλον.
Δυστυχώς ένα ποτάμι τους χωρίζει και βρίσκονται στις οχθές του ποταμού, σε αντίθετα σημεία.
Στη μερια που βρίσκεται η L βρίσκεται ένας βαρκάρης (ο B), που είναι διατεθειμένος να την πάει στην αντίπερα όχθη, αλλά αρνείται αν η L δεν του δώσει 200 ευρώ (κανονικά χρεώνει 100 ευρώ, αλλά ξέρει ότι η L είναι καψούρα και εκμεταλλεύεται την ανάγκη της).
Η L δεν έχει λεφτά. Ένας άλλος άνδρας (ο S) μαθαίνει ότι η L έχει ανάγκη τα λεφτά και της λέει πως θα της δώσει 200 ευρώ αν αυτή του κάτσει. Η L του κάθεται, παίρνει τα 200 ευρώ, τα δίνει στον Β και πηγαίνει τελικά στην αντίπερα όχθη.
Τελικά ξανασμίγουν. Ένας φίλος του M, o F, του λέει πως η γυναίκα του τον απάτησε με τον S. O M χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα έδιωξε την L και της είπε να μην του ξαναμιλήσει ποτέ.

Για πές μου, ποιός έπραξε το σωστό;
Θέλω να τους κατατάξεις με τη σείρα. Στο 1 να βάλεις αυτόν που έπραξε το καλύτερο και στο 5 αυτόν που έκανε το χειρότερο.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Κανείς δεν έκανε λόγο για την ηθική της κοπέλας...ο μόνος λόγος που γίνεται είναι ότι με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο θα φάει τα μούτρα του και χωνεται σε καταστασεις που κανει μπαμ απο την αρχη πως ειναι ανοητο να χωθει...αλλά έτσι είναι η καψουρα υποθέτω. 
Ο παραλληλισμός με το παράδειγμά σου είναι αστοχος πάντως ποσιτιβ...εδώ η κοπέλα δεν επέλεξε ως μέσο τον s για να φτάσει στον τύπο στην αντίπερα οχθη που είναι υποθέτω ο Αρης...ή σχεση με τον s προϋπήρχε και για να βρίσκεται σε αυτήν ή κοπέλα της προσδίδει κάποια παραπάνω αξία από αυτήν του "βαρκαρη"... 
Ενιγουει έχω αρχίσει να ψιλοαρρωσταινω με τη βλακεία που σας δέρνει σε αυτό το ποστ :P
Καλή τύχη Αρη whatever...

----------


## PositiveWave

> Κανείς δεν έκανε λόγο για την ηθική της κοπέλας...ο μόνος λόγος που γίνεται είναι ότι με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο θα φάει τα μούτρα του και χωνεται σε καταστασεις που κανει μπαμ απο την αρχη πως ειναι ανοητο να χωθει...αλλά έτσι είναι η καψουρα υποθέτω. 
> Ο παραλληλισμός με το παράδειγμά σου είναι αστοχος πάντως ποσιτιβ...εδώ η κοπέλα δεν επέλεξε ως μέσο τον s για να φτάσει στον τύπο στην αντίπερα οχθη που είναι υποθέτω ο Αρης...ή σχεση με τον s προϋπήρχε και για να βρίσκεται σε αυτήν ή κοπέλα της προσδίδει κάποια παραπάνω αξία από αυτήν του "βαρκαρη"... 
> Ενιγουει έχω αρχίσει να ψιλοαρρωσταινω με τη βλακεία που σας δέρνει σε αυτό το ποστ :P
> Καλή τύχη Αρη whatever...


Ναταλία αλλό είναι το δίδαγμα αυτού του τέστ.
Αν θες σου το λέω με πμ για να μην το μάθει τώρα ο Άρης.

----------


## nick190813

> Κανείς δεν έκανε λόγο για την ηθική της κοπέλας...ο μόνος λόγος που γίνεται είναι ότι με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο θα φάει τα μούτρα του και χωνεται σε καταστασεις που κανει μπαμ απο την αρχη πως ειναι ανοητο να χωθει...αλλά έτσι είναι η καψουρα υποθέτω. 
> Ο παραλληλισμός με το παράδειγμά σου είναι αστοχος πάντως ποσιτιβ...εδώ η κοπέλα δεν επέλεξε ως μέσο τον s για να φτάσει στον τύπο στην αντίπερα οχθη που είναι υποθέτω ο Αρης...ή σχεση με τον s προϋπήρχε και για να βρίσκεται σε αυτήν ή κοπέλα της προσδίδει κάποια παραπάνω αξία από αυτήν του "βαρκαρη"... 
> Ενιγουει έχω αρχίσει να ψιλοαρρωσταινω με τη βλακεία που σας δέρνει σε αυτό το ποστ :P
> Καλή τύχη Αρη whatever...


σωστη ναταλια οπως παντα θα ελεγα :)

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Δεν λέω ότι είναι ηθικό ή ανήθικο...λέω πως οταν τον βαρεθεί ή χωθεί τρίτος υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να κάνει το ίδιο...υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που αν είναι ευχαριστημένοι από τη σχέση τους δεν αφήνουν περιθώρια σε κανέναν τρίτο και αν δεν είναι ευχαριστημένοι απλά χωρίζουν, δεν ψάχνονται παράλληλα...γιατί το να ψαχνεσαι παράλληλα τι σημαίνει; Ότι αυτός με τον οποίο είσαι μαζί είναι αρκετός, περνάει τη βάση αλλά ε δε τρελενεσαι κι όλας...και αν δε βρεις κάτι καλύτερο απλά κάθεσαι εκεί και τον καθυστερείς από το να βρει κι εκείνος κάποιον πιο κατάλληλο...για αυτό το βρίσκω λάθος τακτική προσωπικά που δείχνει ότι δεν σεβεσαι ούτε τον εαυτό σου ούτε τους γύρω σου αλλά δεν έχει και σημασία. Το κάνουν πολλοι άνθρωποι ως μοτίβο για να προχωρήσουν από τη μία σχέση στην άλλη και αρκετούς δεν τους πειράζει να είναι αποδεκτες τέτοιας συμπεριφοράς. Αν τον Αρη δεν τον πειράζει, που από ότι βλέπω δεν τον πειραζει καλώς...αυτό απλά...


Εντάξει δεν θα έχει αυτό στο νου του, ότι θα του συμβεί και του ίδιου....μπορεί να χωρίσουν αλλιώς αυτοί ή μπορεί να παντρευτούν και να είναι πλασμένοι ο ένας για τον άλλον οπότε να μην ξανασυμβεί.....ε τώρα δεν κοιτάς πως θα καταλήξει μια σχέση......

----------


## Aris83

Στις θεσεις 5-4 θα εβαζα τον Β και τον S που εκμεταλλευτηκαν εναν ανθρωπο πανω σε μια αναγκη!
Στην 3 τον Μ που εδιωξε την L χωρις δευτερη κουβεντα!
Στη 2 την L που κερατωσε τον Μ
Και στην 1 τον F γιατι θεωρω οτι επραξε το σωστο και ενημερωσε τον φιλο του!

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Εντάξει δεν θα έχει αυτό στο νου του, ότι θα του συμβεί και του ίδιου....μπορεί να χωρίσουν αλλιώς αυτοί ή μπορεί να παντρευτούν και να είναι πλασμένοι ο ένας για τον άλλον οπότε να μην ξανασυμβεί.....ε τώρα δεν κοιτάς πως θα καταλήξει μια σχέση......


Ναι οι πιθανότητες αυτο λένε ότι άμα κουραστεί αυτή θα του πει χωρίζουμε πριν βρει άλλον λολ...αυτές τις ενδείξεις έχουμε. Άσε που να σου πω και το αλλο, για να μην το βλέπει με κακό ματι ο Αρης μάλλον κάνει το ίδιο οπότε μπορεί όντως να βρήκε ο τετζερης το καπάκι και βίον ανθοσπαρτον στα παιδια :P
Περα της πλάκας πάντως προφανώς και είναι χαζό να κοιτάς πως θα καταλήξει μία σχέση που δεν άρχισε καν ακόμα...μπορεί να αξίζουν ο ένας τον άλλον ποιοι είμαστε να κρίνουμε...απλα εξεθεσα κάποιες ενδείξεις του τι μπορεί να παίζει γιατί ο φίλος μας είναι τέρμα θολωμενος. Απλά να ξέρουμε τι γίνεται.

----------


## PositiveWave

Λοιπόν Ναταλία ήρθε η ώρα να μάθεις γιατί το έκανα αυτό το τέστ.
Και εσύ Άρη.

Αυτό το τεστ μου το έμαθε ένας καθηγητής σε ένα σεμινάριο. Το χρησιμοποιούν πολλές πολυεθνικές που θέλουν να στελεχώσουν το δυναμικό τους και που θέλουν να δουν τι καπνό φουμάρει ο υποψήφιος.

Με βάση αυτό το τέστ:
Νούμερο 1 αξία για τον Άρη είναι η Φιλία. To F-Friendship.
2) Αγάπη. L-Love.
3) Ηθική. M-Morality
4) Σεξ. S-Sexuality
5) Λεφτά. B-Business

Είσαι μπεσαλής και τιμάς τους φίλους σου γενικά.
Για την τύπισσα, έχω να πω πως την γουστάρεις τρελά. Εγώ αυτό καταλαβαίνω.
Και γενικά στη ζωή σου πρέπει να αφοσιώνεσαι τρελά στις γυναίκες που αγαπάς. Και ξέρεις να δίνεις δεύτερες ευκαιρίες!
Και δεν είσαι άνθρωπος που θα εκμεταλλευτεί τον συνάνθρωπό του ούτε και σεξομανής.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Ναι οι πιθανότητες αυτο λένε ότι άμα κουραστεί αυτή θα του πει χωρίζουμε πριν βρει άλλον λολ...αυτές τις ενδείξεις έχουμε. Άσε που να σου πω και το αλλο, για να μην το βλέπει με κακό ματι ο Αρης μάλλον κάνει το ίδιο οπότε μπορεί όντως να βρήκε ο τετζερης το καπάκι και βίον ανθοσπαρτον στα παιδια :P
> Περα της πλάκας πάντως προφανώς και είναι χαζό να κοιτάς πως θα καταλήξει μία σχέση που δεν άρχισε καν ακόμα...μπορεί να αξίζουν ο ένας τον άλλον ποιοι είμαστε να κρίνουμε...απλα εξεθεσα κάποιες ενδείξεις του τι μπορεί να παίζει γιατί ο φίλος μας είναι τέρμα θολωμενος. Απλά να ξέρουμε τι γίνεται.


Συμφωνώ............

----------


## Aris83

Μου αρεσε το τεστακι Ποσιτιβ (τα αποτελεσματα βασικα). Οντως, κ τους φιλους μου τιμαω κ δευτερες ευκαιριες δινω κ την τυπισσα την γουσταρω τρελα :)

----------


## Aris83

Ναταλια γενικευεις και τσουβαλιαζεις! Η συμπεριφορα μας εξαρταται απο αυτα που εισπρατουμε απο τον ανθρωπο που εχουμε απεναντι μας! Διαφερει η συμπεριφορα μας οπως καταλαβαινεις! Πχ, ζηλιαρα θα εισαι με καποιον που σου δινει δικαιωματα, οχι με καποιον που σου αφοσιωνεται πληρως! Υπαρχει βεβαια κ η παθολογικη ζηλια αλλα ας μιλαμε για το μεσο ορο κ οχι για ακραιες καταστασεις!
Απο την αλλη υπαρχουν κ ανθρωποι που ναι, μπορει να βρουν την μεγαλη τους αγαπη οσο ειναι σε σχεση κ να μη ξερουν πως να το διαχειριστουν ολο αυτο! Υπολογιζε οτι η κοπελα αυτη εχει ηδη πληγωθει μια φορα απο τον δικο της κ εδω κ λιγο καιρο του εδωσε μια δευτερη ευκαιρια! Ουτε κερατωσε, ουτε παρατησε καποιον ουτε εκανε κατι κακο!
Μην βιαζεσαι να κρινεις με γενικολογα αυθαιρετα συμπερασματα απο καποιες μονο ενδειξεις! Για ασφαλη γνωμη καλο ειναι να εχουμε την πληρη εικονα, που ουτε καν εγω την εχω

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ναταλια γενικευεις και τσουβαλιαζεις! Η συμπεριφορα μας εξαρταται απο αυτα που εισπρατουμε απο τον ανθρωπο που εχουμε απεναντι μας! Διαφερει η συμπεριφορα μας οπως καταλαβαινεις! Πχ, ζηλιαρα θα εισαι με καποιον που σου δινει δικαιωματα, οχι με καποιον που σου αφοσιωνεται πληρως! Υπαρχει βεβαια κ η παθολογικη ζηλια αλλα ας μιλαμε για το μεσο ορο κ οχι για ακραιες καταστασεις!
> Απο την αλλη υπαρχουν κ ανθρωποι που ναι, μπορει να βρουν την μεγαλη τους αγαπη οσο ειναι σε σχεση κ να μη ξερουν πως να το διαχειριστουν ολο αυτο! Υπολογιζε οτι η κοπελα αυτη εχει ηδη πληγωθει μια φορα απο τον δικο της κ εδω κ λιγο καιρο του εδωσε μια δευτερη ευκαιρια! Ουτε κερατωσε, ουτε παρατησε καποιον ουτε εκανε κατι κακο!
> Μην βιαζεσαι να κρινεις με γενικολογα αυθαιρετα συμπερασματα απο καποιες μονο ενδειξεις! Για ασφαλη γνωμη καλο ειναι να εχουμε την πληρη εικονα, που ουτε καν εγω την εχω


Α είσαι και rebound! Πληγώθηκε...τελεια...
Συνέχισε να εθελοτυφλεις...δεν κρίνω, αλίμονο, ούτε υποστήριξα πως έχω ολοκληρωμένη εικονα, σου εχω πει πολλές φορές μακάρι να κάνω λάθος...αλλα οι ενδειξεις και καθαρά στατιστικά αν το δεις αλλα πράγματα σου δείχνουν...απλά σου λέω ολα όσα πρεπει να λάβεις υποψη όσο και αν δεν σου αρέσουν...αυτό θεώρησα σωστο ασχετα που μέσα στη καψουρα σου σου είναι άχρηστο. Κι εμένα πολλά μου έλεγαν και δεν άκουσα ποτέ κανέναν μέχρι να βιωσω κάποια πράγματα και τα είδα αλλιώς :)
Ε βίωσε τα εσύ και μακαρι να διαψευστω (ασχετα που πιστεύω ότι δεν πρόκειται) και καλη σου τύχη...

----------


## PositiveWave

> Α είσαι και rebound! Πληγώθηκε...τελεια...
> Συνέχισε να εθελοτυφλεις...δεν κρίνω, αλίμονο, ούτε υποστήριξα πως έχω ολοκληρωμένη εικονα, σου εχω πει πολλές φορές μακάρι να κάνω λάθος...αλλα οι ενδειξεις και καθαρά στατιστικά αν το δεις αλλα πράγματα σου δείχνουν...απλά σου λέω ολα όσα πρεπει να λάβεις υποψη όσο και αν δεν σου αρέσουν...αυτό θεώρησα σωστο ασχετα που μέσα στη καψουρα σου σου είναι άχρηστο. Κι εμένα πολλά μου έλεγαν και δεν άκουσα ποτέ κανέναν μέχρι να βιωσω κάποια πράγματα και τα είδα αλλιώς :)
> Ε βίωσε τα εσύ και μακαρι να διαψευστω (ασχετα που πιστεύω ότι δεν πρόκειται) και καλη σου τύχη...


Πες τα! Όλη τη μέρα σαν τα σκυλία κυνηγάμε την ουρά μας! Χτυπάμε το καμπανάκι και το ξαναχτυπάμε!
Αλλά θα έρθει η μέρα που θα χτυπά πένθιμα μέσα του!
Η ουσία είναι ότι είναι άσχημα κολλημένος μαζί της και ότι σε συνδυασμό ότι είναι στο ίδιο εργασιακό περιβάλλον έρχεται και τα περιπλέκει χειρότερα! 
Είναι βέβαιο πως θα υπάρξει άσχημο τέλος σε όλο αυτό.
Και το χειρότερο είναι πως ακροβατεί ανάμεσα στα θέλω του και στην εργασία.
Είναι δυνατόν να ριψοκινδυνέψει σε τέτοια εποχή τη δουλειά του;

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Πες τα! Όλη τη μέρα σαν τα σκυλία κυνηγάμε την ουρά μας! Χτυπάμε το καμπανάκι και το ξαναχτυπάμε!
> Αλλά θα έρθει η μέρα που θα χτυπά πένθιμα μέσα του!
> Η ουσία είναι ότι είναι άσχημα κολλημένος μαζί της και ότι σε συνδυασμό ότι είναι στο ίδιο εργασιακό περιβάλλον έρχεται και τα περιπλέκει χειρότερα! 
> Είναι βέβαιο πως θα υπάρξει άσχημο τέλος σε όλο αυτό.
> Και το χειρότερο είναι πως ακροβατεί ανάμεσα στα θέλω του και στην εργασία.
> Είναι δυνατόν να ριψοκινδυνέψει σε τέτοια εποχή τη δουλειά του;


Ρε παιδιά πολύ σίγουροι είστε για όλα....όντως εμείς δεν το ζούμε, αυτός ξέρει, 33 είναι δλδ εντάξει δεν είναι και κάνα μωρό...........εμείς υποθετικά μιλάμε.......

----------


## Aris83

Κανενα rebound αγαπητη Ναταλια! Την απολυτη αποψη κ τη γενικολογια σου κρινω! Οι ενδειξεις ειναι λιγοστες και για να το δεις στατιστικα πρεπει να εχεις ικανοποιητικο δειγμα! Με λιγα λογια καταδικαζεις ελαφρα τη καρδια!
Ποσιτιβ, τιποτα δεν ειναι βεβαιο! Αν τα θεωρουσα ολα βεβαια, σημερα αντι να κυνηγαω μια κοπελα θα προτιμουσα να μονασω στο Αγ. Ορος! Τη ζωη μας εμεις την οραματιζομαστε κι εμεις τη δημιουργουμε!

----------


## PositiveWave

> Κανενα rebound αγαπητη Ναταλια! Την απολυτη αποψη κ τη γενικολογια σου κρινω! Οι ενδειξεις ειναι λιγοστες και για να το δεις στατιστικα πρεπει να εχεις ικανοποιητικο δειγμα! Με λιγα λογια καταδικαζεις ελαφρα τη καρδια!
> Ποσιτιβ, τιποτα δεν ειναι βεβαιο! Αν τα θεωρουσα ολα βεβαια, σημερα αντι να κυνηγαω μια κοπελα θα προτιμουσα να μονασω στο Αγ. Ορος! Τη ζωη μας εμεις την οραματιζομαστε κι εμεις τη δημιουργουμε!


Σωστά. Δημιουργούμε τη ζωή μας!
Για πές μου κάτι. Με τα λάθη μας όμως και με την ξεροκεφαλιά μας, δεν την καταστρέφουμε κιόλας;

----------


## Aris83

Οχι φυσικα! Ολα για καποιο λογο γινονται! Απο τα λαθη μας μαθαινουμε κ απο αυτα μπορει στο φιναλε να προκυψει κατι καλυτερο! Εσυ το μονο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να οραματιζεσαι! Τοσο απλα :)

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Κανενα rebound αγαπητη Ναταλια! Την απολυτη αποψη κ τη γενικολογια σου κρινω! Οι ενδειξεις ειναι λιγοστες και για να το δεις στατιστικα πρεπει να εχεις ικανοποιητικο δειγμα! Με λιγα λογια καταδικαζεις ελαφρα τη καρδια!
> Ποσιτιβ, τιποτα δεν ειναι βεβαιο! Αν τα θεωρουσα ολα βεβαια, σημερα αντι να κυνηγαω μια κοπελα θα προτιμουσα να μονασω στο Αγ. Ορος! Τη ζωη μας εμεις την οραματιζομαστε κι εμεις τη δημιουργουμε!


Άντε πάλι καταδικαζω...με το μέρος σου είμαι άνθρωπε μου μακαρι να σου βγουν οπως τα θες τα πράγματα...αλλά όσο λίγες ενδείξεις έχω για το οτι ξεκινάει στραβα και θα παει στραβά το πράγμα άλλες τόσες έχεις εσύ ότι πρόκειται για κάτι που αξιζει...εικασίες κάνουμε όπως και να έχει...ρωτησες και σου απαντησαμε, σορυ αν δεν σου αρέσει η απάντηση...
Αν είσαι τόσο τυφλός που δεν βλέπεις το οτι την πλήγωσε αυτός είναι άλλος ένας λόγος για να σε θέλει απλά για την επιβεβαίωση και να πάρει λίγο τα πάνω της τι να σου πω...σκισε τα ιμάτια σου ότι κάνω λάθος όσο θέλεις...το σέβομαι και σου λέω με το μέρος σου είμαι. Και δεν καταδικαζω ελαφρά τη καρδία ή καρδιά μου δεν έχει λόγο στο ζήτημα, σου απαντώ με βάση τη λογική και ως τρίτο αποστασιοποιημένο πρόσωπο όσο πιο αντικειμενικά μπορω...εσύ κρινεις με την καρδιά και σε θολώνει ή συναισθηματική σου επένδυση στο ζήτημα... :)
Τεσπα νομίζω το εξαντλησαμε...

----------


## Aris83

Μπορει να εχεις κ δικιο, ποιος ξερει; Δεν με πειραζει η αντιθετη αποψη Ναταλια! Η απολυτη αποψη με πειραζει, ποσο μαλλον οταν βασιζεται σε εικασιες.

Ακομα κ να μου ελεγες αυτο που θελω να ακουσω, οτι εισαι 100% σιγουρη οτι αυτη θα ειναι η γυναικα της ζωης μου, οτι λιωνει για μενα κ οτι θα ζησουμε μια ζωη ευτυχισμενη, εγω παλι θα σε ρωταγα...Μα πως λες κατι τετοιο; Πως μπορεις να εισαι τοσο σιγουρη;

----------


## PositiveWave

> Μπορει να εχεις κ δικιο, ποιος ξερει; Δεν με πειραζει η αντιθετη αποψη Ναταλια! Η απολυτη αποψη με πειραζει, ποσο μαλλον οταν βασιζεται σε εικασιες.
> 
> Ακομα κ να μου ελεγες αυτο που θελω να ακουσω, οτι εισαι 100% σιγουρη οτι αυτη θα ειναι η γυναικα της ζωης μου, οτι λιωνει για μενα κ οτι θα ζησουμε μια ζωη ευτυχισμενη, εγω παλι θα σε ρωταγα...Μα πως λες κατι τετοιο; Πως μπορεις να εισαι τοσο σιγουρη;


Αυτό που προσπαθούμε επι πολύ καιρό να κάνουμε είναι ακριβώς αυτό: να σε κάνουμε δεις τα πράγματα από ένα διαφορετικό πρίσμα.
Υπό το δικό σου πρίσμα διασκεδάζονται κάποια πράγματα και ερμηνεύονται διαφορετικά. Γενικά όταν είσαι καψούρης με κάποια αλλάζεις το νόημα των λέξεων, των πράξεων, της ζωής.
Εμείς ως παρατηρητές βλέπουμε κάτι που εσύ δεν μπορείς να δεις!
Και προσπαθούμε πάση θυσία να σε κάνουμε να βρεις μια λύση σε αυτό που επι αρκετούς μήνες σε ταλανίζει.
Έχουμε κάθε θετική προδιάθεση να σε βοηθήσουμε έμπρακτα και το βλέπεις.
Παρέχουμε λύσεις και είναι στην διακριτική σου ευχέρεια να τις εφαρμόσεις.
Ελπίζω το συντομότερο να ξεμπερδέψεις αυτόν τον Γόρδιο Δεσμό. 
Ψέματα! Να τον κόψεις!

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Μπορει να εχεις κ δικιο, ποιος ξερει; Δεν με πειραζει η αντιθετη αποψη Ναταλια! Η απολυτη αποψη με πειραζει, ποσο μαλλον οταν βασιζεται σε εικασιες.
> 
> Ακομα κ να μου ελεγες αυτο που θελω να ακουσω, οτι εισαι 100% σιγουρη οτι αυτη θα ειναι η γυναικα της ζωης μου, οτι λιωνει για μενα κ οτι θα ζησουμε μια ζωη ευτυχισμενη, εγω παλι θα σε ρωταγα...Μα πως λες κατι τετοιο; Πως μπορεις να εισαι τοσο σιγουρη;


Μωρέ και απόλυτη να ήμουν για οποιαδήποτε εκβαση, το καταλαβαίνεις ότι η γνώμη μου δεν αλλάζει την πραγματικότητα έτσι; Οπότε τι σε νοιαζει; Δεν θα είχε και πολύ νόημα να σου πω "ποιος ξέρει;" Αυτο το ξέρεις και ο ίδιος, την αβεβαιότητα την έχεις ήδη...
Φανταστηκα ότι για να εφτιαξες το ποστ θέλεις να κλινουμε προς τα κάπου ετσι; Αλλιώς τι νόημα έχει όλη ή συζήτηση; Δεν θα ήσουν εδώ να την κάνουμε...
Κανείς δεν είναι σίγουρος για τίποτα αλλά πρέπει να κλινουμε προς τα κάπου...απλά δεν σου αρέσει το προς τα πού κινείται ή σκέψη μου...ή δικη μου σκέψη λοιπόν δεν αλλαζει...αλλά ούτε επηρεάζει την πραγματικότητα αν έχω αδικο...οπότε; Τι συζητάμε; :P

----------


## Aris83

Μια χαρα κανετε εσεις κ μου τα λετε κ ευχαριστω πολυ! Εγω το εχω ξεκαθαρισει μεσα μου! Περα απο την οποια καψουρα, εχω μαθει να ελεγχω τον εαυτο μου! Εχω κοψει μνμ, επικοινωνια, κοπλιμεντα, πολλα παρε δωσε απο τη στιγμη που δεν ειναι διαθεσιμη!
Η κοπελα εδειξε εδω κ ενα μηνα αλλαγη συμπεριφορας! Αυτο εμενα με μπερδεψε περισσοτερο!
Ψυχολογικα παντως ειμαι καλα! Υπαρχει η σκεψη της στο μυαλο μου ομως αυτη ειναι ευχαριστη, δεν με βασανιζει πλεον!

----------


## Aris83

Η γνωμη σου Ναταλια πανω στο θεμα εννοειται και με νοιαζει! Γι αυτο ειμαι εδω, για να δω διαφορετικες απο τη δικη μου γνωμες! Να εξετασω με τη βοηθεια σας πιθανα ενδεχομενα!

Η αντιρρηση μου δεν ηταν στην ουσια κ στο περιεχομενο της γνωμης σου αλλα στην απολυτη βεβαιοτητα που εξεφρασες! Δεν σου ειπα οτι εχεις αδικο! Σου ειπα οτι δεν γινεται να εισαι τοσο σιγουρη!

Τελος παντων! Η γνωμη σου ειναι οτι η κοπελα ειναι χαμηλης ηθικης (οπως κι εγω γι αυτο κυλησε ο τεντζερης κ βρηκε το καπακι), δεν συμπεριφερεται σωστα, για να φερθει ετσι στον αλλον θα το κανει αυριο μεθαυριο κ σε μενα, οποτε δεν αξιζει να ασχοληθω! Ευχαριστω για τη γνωμη σου, σεβαστη (επετρεψε μου ομως οχι αποδεκτη)!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Αυτό που προσπαθούμε επι πολύ καιρό να κάνουμε είναι ακριβώς αυτό:* να σε κάνουμε δεις* τα πράγματα από ένα διαφορετικό πρίσμα.
> Υπό το δικό σου πρίσμα διασκεδάζονται κάποια πράγματα και ερμηνεύονται διαφορετικά. Γενικά όταν είσαι καψούρης με κάποια αλλάζεις το νόημα των λέξεων, των πράξεων, της ζωής.
> Εμείς ως παρατηρητές *βλέπουμε κάτι που εσύ δεν μπορείς να δεις*!
> *Και προσπαθούμε πάση θυσία* να σε κάνουμε να βρεις μια λύση σε αυτό που επι αρκετούς μήνες σε ταλανίζει.
> Έχουμε κάθε θετική προδιάθεση *να σε βοηθήσουμε έμπρακτα* και το βλέπεις.
> *Παρέχουμε λύσεις* και είναι στην διακριτική σου ευχέρεια να τις εφαρμόσεις.
> Ελπίζω το συντομότερο να ξεμπερδέψεις αυτόν τον Γόρδιο Δεσμό. 
> Ψέματα! Να τον κόψεις!


Χαλάρωσε λίγο............

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Η γνωμη σου Ναταλια πανω στο θεμα εννοειται και με νοιαζει! Γι αυτο ειμαι εδω, για να δω διαφορετικες απο τη δικη μου γνωμες! Να εξετασω με τη βοηθεια σας πιθανα ενδεχομενα!
> 
> Η αντιρρηση μου δεν ηταν στην ουσια κ στο περιεχομενο της γνωμης σου αλλα στην απολυτη βεβαιοτητα που εξεφρασες! Δεν σου ειπα οτι εχεις αδικο! Σου ειπα οτι δεν γινεται να εισαι τοσο σιγουρη!
> 
> Τελος παντων! Η γνωμη σου ειναι οτι η κοπελα ειναι χαμηλης ηθικης (οπως κι εγω γι αυτο κυλησε ο τεντζερης κ βρηκε το καπακι), δεν συμπεριφερεται σωστα, για να φερθει ετσι στον αλλον θα το κανει αυριο μεθαυριο κ σε μενα, οποτε δεν αξιζει να ασχοληθω! Ευχαριστω για τη γνωμη σου, σεβαστη (επετρεψε μου ομως οχι αποδεκτη)!


Ή βεβαιότητα ή αβεβαιότητα που εκφράζω δεν νομίζω πως είναι κάτι που θα έπρεπε να σε απασχολεί μιας και δεν με ξέρεις και η γνώμη μου δεν έχει ουσιαστική βαρύτητα στην ζωή σου όπως και να έχει ...και πεισματικά σιγουρη να είμαι για την άποψη μου που λέει ο λόγος αυτό αφορά μόνο εμένα, κακό του κεφαλιού μου λέμε τωρα...
Ωραία δεν γίνεται να είμαι τόσο σίγουρη αλλά και αν είμαι τι έγινε; Και να ήμουν σίγουρη ότι είστε πλασμένοι ο ένας για τον άλλον παλι δεν θα σήμαινε τίποτα, αλλά θα το δεχοσουν πιο εύκολα ή τελοσπαντων δε θα το συζητούσαμε τόση ώρα, θα μου έλεγες γιουπι μου δίνεις θαρρος... :P (ναι ναι μετά το άντε καλέ δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε σίγουροι)...

Από εκεί και πέρα με παρεξηγήσεις δεν κάνω ηθική κρίση...απλα παρατηρώ καποιες συμπεριφορές και σκεπτικά που έχω παρατηρήσει και σε αλλους ανθρώπους (στις ιστορίες των οποίων ξέρω την έκβαση) και στο επισημαινω...σου επισημαινω ότι τις βλέπω και ότι ή ένδειξη είναι πως υπάρχει περισσότερη πιθανότητα να αντιδράτε γενικά έτσι σαν άνθρωποι σε κρίσιμες καμπες και αποφάσεις σε θέματα σχέσεων παρά να είναι η εξαίρεση αυτή η περίπτωση...και δεν είπα αν είναι καλο ή κακό να έχει αυτές τις συμπεριφορές ή αυτά τα σκεπτικά κάποιος...σου είπα ότι εμένα δε μου ταιριάζει και σου εξέφρασα αυτό το σκεπτικό μηπως, ίσως, μπας και είχες παρόμοια κριτήρια...αλλά εφόσον δεν τα έχεις δεν έχεις κάτι να φοβάσαι υποθέτω...εκεί κολλάει το κύλησε ο τετζερης...αν εσυ βρίσκεις το διπλό ταμπλό φυσική εξέλιξη μιας σχέσης που πάει να τελειώσει δε θα το κρίνω ως ηθικό ή ανήθικο...σου λέω απλά ότι εμένα θα με χαλούσε και δεν το βρίσκω υγιες...that's it.
Άλλο το ηθικό-ανηθικο/ καλο-κακο και άλλο το υγιες και μη υγιες...εγώ στο υγιές μη υγιες εστιαζω.
Παντως παρακαλώ και το σέβομαι ότι δεν σου είναι αποδεκτή ή γνώμη μου...

----------


## Aris83

Αν αυτο ηταν "διπλο ταμπλο" Ναταλια εγω τωρα δεν θα ημουν εδω! Θα το ειχα κανει ηδη "μονο" κ θα την ειχα αγκαλια! Μια συμπαθεια κ ενα μικρο ενδιαφερον, μεχρι εκει!

Κατα τ αλλα, στο ειπα κ πριν! Μαθε να μη τσουβαλιαζεις κ να μη γενικολογεις! Κ δεν το λεω μονο γι αυτη τη συζητηση, αλλα γενικα για τη ζωη σου!

Μου θυμισες το σκεπτικο της μαζικοποιησης κ της συλλογικης ευθυνης: "Ενας Ρωσοποντιος εκλεψε, αρα ολοι οι Ρωσοποντιοι ειναι κλεφτες"! Ετσι κι εσυ: "Αφου κανει ετσι με αυτον θα κανει το ιδιο με ολους", " Μια παρομοια περιπτωση κατεληξε ετσι αρα ολες ετσι θα καταληξουν"!

Κ η πλακα ειναι οτι δεν εχεις καν ολα τα δεδομενα ωστε να εισαι σε θεση να παρατηρεις συμπεριφορες και σκεπτικα για να καταληγεις στο συμπερασμα του "ανθυγιεινου"! Τελος παντων! Ελπιζω να καταλαβες που ακριβως ειναι η ενσταση μου! Καλα να εισαι!

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Αν αυτο ηταν "διπλο ταμπλο" Ναταλια εγω τωρα δεν θα ημουν εδω! Θα το ειχα κανει ηδη "μονο" κ θα την ειχα αγκαλια! Μια συμπαθεια κ ενα μικρο ενδιαφερον, μεχρι εκει!
> 
> Κατα τ αλλα, στο ειπα κ πριν! Μαθε να μη τσουβαλιαζεις κ να μη γενικολογεις! Κ δεν το λεω μονο γι αυτη τη συζητηση, αλλα γενικα για τη ζωη σου!
> 
> Μου θυμισες το σκεπτικο της μαζικοποιησης κ της συλλογικης ευθυνης: "Ενας Ρωσοποντιος εκλεψε, αρα ολοι οι Ρωσοποντιοι ειναι κλεφτες"! Ετσι κι εσυ: "Αφου κανει ετσι με αυτον θα κανει το ιδιο με ολους", " Μια παρομοια περιπτωση κατεληξε ετσι αρα ολες ετσι θα καταληξουν"!
> 
> Κ η πλακα ειναι οτι δεν εχεις καν ολα τα δεδομενα ωστε να εισαι σε θεση να παρατηρεις συμπεριφορες και σκεπτικα για να καταληγεις στο συμπερασμα του "ανθυγιεινου"! Τελος παντων! Ελπιζω να καταλαβες που ακριβως ειναι η ενσταση μου! Καλα να εισαι!


Εννοια σου και θα γίνει τρίγωνο είτε θα το ξέρεις είτε όχι...
Σε ευχαριστω για τη συμβουλή σου για τη ζωή μου παντως...όντως δεν είναι καλό το τσουβαλιασμα. Ωστόσο στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα δεν αλλαζω γνώμη...δεν είστε οι ξεχωριστές χιονονιφάδες που έτυχαν οι τόσο περιπλοκες συνθήκες πια που εμποδίζουν την αγάπη τους να ανθίσει...γουσταρεις το κυνήγι, το απαγορευμένο, το δύσκολο, το μπερδεμένο, σου καυλωσε και θολωσες, αυτή βαρεθηκε ή πληγώθηκε ή γουατεβερ και αυτό είναι όλο, μία άλλη ιδια ιστορία απο το σωρό... Ετσι το βλέπω. 
Ή ένσταση σου κατάλαβα που είναι...αλλά παρ'οτι τη σέβομαι δεν θα παψω να βλέπω ότι βλέπω και να πιστεύω αυτό που πιστεύω...
Ναι οκ έχεις δίκιο είμαι λάθος σε όλα...καλή τύχη και να είσαι κι εσύ καλα!

----------


## Remedy

> Μια χαρα κανετε εσεις κ μου τα λετε κ ευχαριστω πολυ! *Εγω το εχω ξεκαθαρισει μεσα μου!* Περα απο την οποια καψουρα, εχω μαθει να ελεγχω τον εαυτο μου! Εχω κοψει μνμ, επικοινωνια, κοπλιμεντα, πολλα παρε δωσε απο τη στιγμη που δεν ειναι διαθεσιμη!
> Η κοπελα εδειξε εδω κ ενα μηνα αλλαγη συμπεριφορας! Αυτο εμενα με μπερδεψε περισσοτερο!
> *Ψυχολογικα παντως ειμαι καλα! Υπαρχει η σκεψη της στο μυαλο μου ομως αυτη ειναι ευχαριστη, δεν με βασανιζει πλεον!*


ε πες το μας καλε!
τι συζηταμε τοτε?
ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ!!!
καλη συνεχεια ευχομαι.

----------


## Aris83

> Εννοια σου και θα γίνει τρίγωνο είτε θα το ξέρεις είτε όχι...
> Σε ευχαριστω για τη συμβουλή σου για τη ζωή μου παντως...όντως δεν είναι καλό το τσουβαλιασμα. Ωστόσο στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα δεν αλλαζω γνώμη...δεν είστε οι ξεχωριστές χιονονιφάδες που έτυχαν οι τόσο περιπλοκες συνθήκες πια που εμποδίζουν την αγάπη τους να ανθίσει...γουσταρεις το κυνήγι, το απαγορευμένο, το δύσκολο, το μπερδεμένο, σου καυλωσε και θολωσες, αυτή βαρεθηκε ή πληγώθηκε ή γουατεβερ και αυτό είναι όλο, μία άλλη ιδια ιστορία απο το σωρό... Ετσι το βλέπω. 
> Ή ένσταση σου κατάλαβα που είναι...αλλά παρ'οτι τη σέβομαι δεν θα παψω να βλέπω ότι βλέπω και να πιστεύω αυτό που πιστεύω...
> Ναι οκ έχεις δίκιο είμαι λάθος σε όλα...καλή τύχη και να είσαι κι εσύ καλα!


Και όμως είδες που δεν κατάλαβες; Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι έχεις λάθος! Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο, μπορεί στο τέλος να βγεις σωστή, μπορεί όντως να μην είμαστε οι ξεχωριστές χιονονιφάδες! Ποιοι είμαστε άλλωστε για να ελπίζουμε και να ονειρευόμαστε; Δυστυχώς, κορίτσι μου δεν θα ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή σου! Προσωπικά, δεν θα σταματήσω να κυνηγάω τα όνειρα μου επειδή "όλοι έτσι είναι" ή επειδή είναι "μια άλλη ίδια ιστορία από το σωρό"! Εσύ έτσι το βλέπεις, δικαίωμα σου φυσικά κ πολύ καλά κάνεις κ τα λες! Ίσως, κάποιος πρέπει να με προσγειώσει, ποιος ξέρει; Να είσαι καλά πάντα...

----------


## Aris83

> ε πες το μας καλε!
> τι συζηταμε τοτε?
> ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ!!!
> καλη συνεχεια ευχομαι.


Αυτό που έχω ξεκαθαρίσει είναι ότι δεν πρόκειται να την κυνηγήσω από τη στιγμή που δεν είναι διαθέσιμη. Υποσχέθηκα ότι θα σεβαστώ τη σχέση της και θα είμαι κύριος. Αυτό που δεν έχω ξεκαθαρίσει είναι τις αληθινές της προθέσεις. Γιατί δεν με αφήνει να την αφήσω; Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές. Καλά να είσαι

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Και όμως είδες που δεν κατάλαβες; Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι έχεις λάθος! Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο, μπορεί στο τέλος να βγεις σωστή, μπορεί όντως να μην είμαστε οι ξεχωριστές χιονονιφάδες! Ποιοι είμαστε άλλωστε για να ελπίζουμε και να ονειρευόμαστε; Δυστυχώς, κορίτσι μου δεν θα ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή σου! Προσωπικά, δεν θα σταματήσω να κυνηγάω τα όνειρα μου επειδή "όλοι έτσι είναι" ή επειδή είναι "μια άλλη ίδια ιστορία από το σωρό"! Εσύ έτσι το βλέπεις, δικαίωμα σου φυσικά κ πολύ καλά κάνεις κ τα λες! Ίσως, κάποιος πρέπει να με προσγειώσει, ποιος ξέρει; Να είσαι καλά πάντα...


Το "κορίτσι μου" να λειπει...Δεν σου έδωσα καμία συμβουλή, σου είπα τι βλέπω. Η συμβουλη μου κάθε άλλο ήταν να το ζήσεις μιας και δεν επρόκειτο όπως και να έχει να κανεις κάτι διαφορετικό και το ξέρω αυτό... Όσο για το ότι θα σεβαστεις τη σχέση της και θα είσαι κύριος αυτό να συνεχίσεις να λες στον εαυτό σου...και στην ερώτηση που εθεσες παλι σου απαντησαμε καμποσες γυναικες αλλά δεν σου κάνουν οι απαντησεις...δεν καταλαβαίνω τι περιμένεις σύμφωνα με τη λογική σου πως δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε και όλα είναι εικασίες...μία καινούρια αλλά πιο θετική εικασία; Ενιγουει δεν σου είπα να σταματήσεις να κηνυγας τα όνειρα σου, μη μου αποδιδεις πραγματακια που δεν είπα. Να είσαι και να είναι και η κοπέλα πάντα καλά...

----------


## Remedy

> Αυτό που *έχω ξεκαθαρίσει είναι ότι δεν πρόκειται να την κυνηγήσω από τη στιγμή που δεν είναι διαθέσιμη.* Υποσχέθηκα ότι θα σεβαστώ τη σχέση της και θα είμαι κύριος. Αυτό που δεν έχω ξεκαθαρίσει είναι τις αληθινές της προθέσεις. Γιατί δεν με αφήνει να την αφήσω; Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές. Καλά να είσαι


βρε συ...
εδω δεν εχεις ξεκαθαρισει αν ειναι η δεν ειναι διαθεσιμη.
μια μας το λες σαν δεδομενο οτι ειναι δεσμευμενη, μια μας λες οτι εισαι σχεδον βεβαιος οτι ειναι ελευθερη.

στο ειπα, η αποψη μου ειναι οτι αν αποδειχθει οτι ειναι ελευθερη και σου ειπε ολες αυτες τις μπαρουφες περι σχεσης, της αρεσεις σαν παρεα, η δεν εχει καλες παρεες και σε 'χρησιμοποιει " για να κανει εξοδους, αλλα οχι και σαν ανδρας.
αν εχει σχεση, αλλαζει...

αν επιτρεπεται, ποιος πληρωνει τις εξοδους σας?

----------


## imagine

Εγώ πάλι δεν έχω καταλάβει ΓΙΑΤΙ δεν είναι μαζί σου. Έχει υποχρεώσεις, παιδιά, στεγαστικό δάνειο μαζί με το σύντροφο???? Μήπως είναι οικονομικά εξαρτώμενη απ αυτόν???

Αν όχι, τότε δεν είναι μεγάλος έρωτας από την πλευρά της. Εγώ ξέρω ζευγάρι που γνωρίστηκε κάπως έτσι, αυτή αρραβωνιασμένη και αυτός συνεργάτης στη δουλειά. Μεγάλος έρωτας. Μέσα σε λίγες μέρες από την ώρα που έγινε η πρώτη κίνηση είχαν γίνει ζευγάρι ερωτικά, και μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα έληξε και ο αρραβώνας. Αργότερα παντρεύτηκαν, εξακολουθούν να είναι ερωτευμένοι και έχουν 2 μεγάλα παιδιά τώρα.

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι κάτι τι σταματάει. Ίσως η διαφορά ηλικίας σας την ξενερώνει, ίσως ο νυν της αρέσει περισσότερο.. δεν ξέρω.

----------


## Remedy

ιματζιν,
εδω ο φιλος μας λεει οτι πιθανοτατα ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ η κοπελα, κι εμεις μιλαμε για συγκρισεις.
αν δεν εχει σχεση, τι μπορει να την σταματαει, δηλαδη?

----------


## imagine

Δεν έχω απάντηση. Δεν είναι σίγουρη γι αυτόν ίσως? Αλλά αν ψάχνει σιγουράκι, δεν είναι καν έρωτας γμτ μου!!!

----------


## anxious4ever

καποιο μπερδεμα υπαρχει σιγουρα κ κατι βρωμαει εδω...
ειναι πιο απλο απο οσο νομιζουμε..η κοπελα ειναι κλασσικη περιπτωση κοπελας που απλα θελει ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΥΟ.
γουσταρει τον πρωην πολυ κ τον αγαπαει (που σημαινει οτι γι αυτο τον συγχωρεσε κ ειναι παλι μαζι) κ θελει κ τον Αρη..απλο...κ ειναι σε διλλημα..κ κραταει κ την καβαντζα να δει πως θα παει με τον πρωην??θα παει καλα? κ αν δεν παει καλα..εχουμε τον Αρη να περιμενει κ να μας επιβεβαιωνει κλπ κλπ..
απλη κατασταση κ κλασσικη εικονογραφημενη...γι αυτο δεν κανει κανονικη κινηση..κ ο Αρης εχει μπει στην διαδικασια να την κερδισει..στην ουσια μαχεται τον αορατο ανταγωνιστη του.... κ ελπιζει...κ ελπιζει..κ ολο ελπιζει...
κ περιμενει κ καποια στιγμη θα γερασει περιμενωντας..
κ αν δεν γερασει κ ερθει η κοπελα αυριο μεθαυριο σε αυτον...δεκανικι θα ναι..πατεριτσα..γιατι ο Αρης δεν εχει καταλαβει οτι οταν μια γυναικα θελει πολυ εναν αντρα δεν μπορει κ δεν αντεχει να τον εχει στο περιμενε..τον αρπαζει κ φευγει μαζι του..
απλα η κοπελα αυτη κ καθε κοπελα με αυτη την συμπεριφορα λειτουργει ετσι γιατι εχει ανασφαλεια του τι θα απογινει μετα οταν ο επισημος γκομενος της την απογοητευσει..
ηδη εχει δηλωσει την προτιμηση της κ την προτεραιοτητα της...η προτεραιοτητα της κ αυτος που ειναι στη ζωη της αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι ο συντροφος της κ οχι ο Αρης..
ο Αρης ερχεται δευτερος..μονο κ μονο αυτο καθιστα την υποθεση καταδικασμενη.
κ ετσι καιγονται τα ερμα τα αγορακια περιμενωντας..μια γυναικα που οταν θα ερθει διπλα τους θα κλαιει κ αθ χτυπιεται για τον πρωην της που εχασε..
δυστυχως καποιες συμπεριφορες στην ψυχολογια ειναι κανονες..
κ ειναι πιο απλα απο οσο νομιζουμε κ νομιζει κ ο Αρης.
αυτο που δεν εχει καταλαβει ο Αρης...δεν ειναι οτι αμφισβητουμε την πεποιθηση του , οτι η κοπελα τον θελει κ τον γουσταρει, αλλα δεν εχει καταλαβει το οτι δεν ειναι ακομα μαζι του...δεν εχει ερθει σε αυτον..παρα τον βαζει στο mode stand by..με καθε χαμογελο της ο Αρης νιωθει οτι φτανει ολο κ ενα βημα πιο κοντα σε αυτην.
αυτη η αυταπατη τον κανει κ αναμενει..ομως δεν καταλαβαινει οτι απλα συντηρειται μια αποσταση ακομα.
μια αποσταση που καποιες στιγμες αλλωτε θα μικραινει κ αλλωτε θα κοντενει..ομως κ να κοντυνει τοσο πολυ κ να πεσουν πχ στο κρεβατι μαζι ή να κανουν σχεση..θεωρω οτι η σχεση θα ειναι απλα μια φαση παρηγοριας.
δεν θεωρω οτι η γυναικα αυτη εχει τον Αρη σαν προτεραιοτητα..μονο κ μονο αυτο θα πρεπε να τον ξενερωνει..γιατι πολυ απλα ειναι ο "αλλος" ο "δευτερος"...

----------


## Remedy

η ιστορια με τους "δευτερους" και τις "δευτερες", παει ακομα μακρυτερα.
ποσο συμπτωματικο ειναι?
τι κανει αυτους τους ανθρωπους ενω ξερουν οτι δεν τους προτιμουν να βρισκονται (συχνα κατ' επαναληψη) σε τετοιες διεκδικησεις δεσμευμενων, στο περιμενε, χωρις σχεση?
μηπως κατα βαθος πιστευουν οτι δεν αξιζουν κατι καλυτερο γιατι νοιωθουν λιγοι?

----------


## anxious4ever

> η ιστορια με τους "δευτερους" και τις "δευτερες", παει ακομα μακρυτερα.
> ποσο συμπτωματικο ειναι?
> τι κανει αυτους τους ανθρωπους ενω ξερουν οτι δεν τους προτιμουν να βρισκονται (συχνα κατ' επαναληψη) σε τετοιες διεκδικησεις δεσμευμενων, στο περιμενε, χωρις σχεση?
> μηπως κατα βαθος πιστευουν οτι δεν αξιζουν κατι καλυτερο γιατι νοιωθουν λιγοι?


ΑΥΤΟ που εγραψες ηταν η συνεχεια του γραμματος που εγραψα πριν...αλλα το κοψα γιατι το θεωρησα too much να μπω σε τοσο βαθος..
αυτο ναι εχει βαθος ...κατι υποδουλωνει κ κατι εξυπηρετει.
το να εισαι δευτερος συνηθως υποδουλωνει οτι δεν αντεχεις να εισαι ο πρωτος, υποσεινηδητα..μιλαμε για βασικες αρχες της ψυχαναλυσεις τωρα..που καποιοι μπορει κ να μην αποδεχονται ή να βαριουνται να μπουν τετοιο βαθος.
το ποιντ ειναι οτι αυτοι οι ανθρωποι πρεπει να κανουν καποια δουλεια για να νιωσουν ολο αυτο κ πως να το λυσουν..
μια δουλεια προσωπικη κ μεγαλη με τον εαυτο τους...κατι που μονο με ψυχαναλυση μπορει να επιτευχθει.
βεβαια καποιοι τα καταφερνουν κ μονοι τους..αλλα ειναι μειοψηφια.
οι περισσοτεροι δεν μπαινουν καν στον κοπο να σκεφτουν, γιατι μπορει αυτο να τους συμβαινει..
ειχα μια φιλη καποτε-δεν κανουμε παρεα πια, διαπιστωσα οτι ηταν ρηχη κ ξενερωσα- για απειρα χρονια εκανε σχεσεις με δεσμευμενους..οποιος γνωριζε "τυχαινε" να εχει γκομενα..ερχοταν παντα δευτερη κ ηταν παντα "η αλλη"..
καποια στιγμη της λεω "δεν νομιζεις οτι παει πολυ ολο αυτο για να ειναι συμπτωση"?
εκεινη τη στιγμη δεν εδωσε σημασια, μολις ειδε οτι το μοτιβο αυτο δεν κοβοταν με τιποτα, αποφασισε να το διερευνησει, ξεκινησε λοιπον ψυχοθεραπεια..μεσα απο την αναλυση διαπιστωσε οτι ηθελε να ερχεται δευτερη γιατι δεν ηταν ετοιμη να κανει σχεση...ουσιαστικη, γιατι στην ουσια φοβοταν να δεσμευθει κανονικα..
μετα απο καμποσα χρονια ψυχοθεραπειας (3), γνωρισε ενα παιδι, χωρις γκομενα, παντρευτηκαν κ τωρα εχει ενα παιδι..
αλλα τι να λεμε τωρα ....αν δεν ψαξεις δεν θα μαθεις..τελος.

----------


## Aris83

Η κοπέλα απ' ότι μου έλεγε χθες μια κοινή γνωστή έχει όντως σχέση αλλά δεν τα πάνε καλά! Είναι σχεδόν στα χωρίσματα! Είναι απογοητευμένη από τον άλλον. Απλά είναι τύπος που θέλει να ξεκαθαρίζει τις σχέσεις της και μετά να προχωράει παρακάτω! Δεν θέλει ούτε να κερατώνει ούτε να κόβει τόσο εύκολα δεσμούς. Και όπως μου είπε πρόκειται για μια σχέση που τραβάει χρόνια, γύρω στα 4-5 περίπου αλλά με αρκετά σκαμπανεβάσματα κ με έναν χωρισμό στο ενδιάμεσο!

Εγώ από την άλλη, έχω σταματήσει να την διεκδικώ. Τουλάχιστον μέχρι να μάθω ότι είναι διαθέσιμη!

ΥΓ: Ναταλία, συγγνώμη για το "κορίτσι μου". Εννοείται και δεν είσαι. Εν τη ρύμη του λόγου ειπώθηκε. Δεν είχα σκοπό να σε προσβάλλω

----------


## blackbird1

τελικά τί έγινε;

----------

